# fluval spec 5.5g journal



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

so the wife and kid wanted to get a betta. I refused to let such a beautiful fish live in such a small habitat, so i told them he needs at least 5 gallons. understanding we headed to our local lfs and picked up a spec, got the setup for 100 bux then added some stratum and some pink gravel (of course) and decos. the tank has a red betta in it with 4 white cloud minnows and 4 neons. i went thru 8 neons before adding the minnows and this seemed to calm down the betta from eating the neons. ive added a few plants and regularly dose flourish excel and iron. enjoy the pix!!


----------



## Cate (Jan 27, 2013)

I really like those Spec tanks...cute for the family!


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

*betta from eating the neons*

I've never seen a Betta eat a fish before, that must've been interesting.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

My betta ate my zebra danio


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Chrisphungg said:


> My betta ate my zebra danio


Jesus, what sort of beasts are you guys getting? The most mine have ever done is nip aggressive fish in defence.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

He was dropping neons like flys. I even tried feeding him more, what helped was the minnows. I was kinda surprised how fast this betta can move. He also enjoys playing in the filter output flow or sticking himself to the intake grate at the top. First time I saw that I thought he was dead.


----------

